# Winter Road Shoes



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm the guy who wraps aluminum foil around my toes that already have thick wool socks on. I then put on my shoes that have no vents and are full leather and cover them with thermal toe covers. I then put on winter shoe covers and then I cover those with rain proof shoe covers. I then put plastic breeze blocker shoe covers over the whole deal. I'm the guy that still gets cold toes after that.

So what about changing the shoe? How about not using a summer shoe and wrapping it up in endless stuff?

Brave the Cold with Warm toes thanks to updated Northwave Fahrenheit & Celcius boots















I wonder at what temp could I wear these down to without additives. Maybe could even wear just these down to freezing. Currently my toe covers come on at 55 and it progresses to full coverage at 25. If I could get another 20 degrees or so and wear these down to 35 with just wool socks it would be wonderful. They claim to go down from 40 to below zero... that would be more than wonderful.

Thoughts? Would any of you guys try something like this out? Anyone using them?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Kind of stupid that they have vents on the bottom.

My friends rave about Lake's version. Quite a few companies make a winter shoe. 

Fit is actually even more important because less than great circulation is part of what makes you feet get cold. So don't just go out and buy these because of features.....they still need to fit well.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

After sticking my shoes into neoprene booties for years, I broke down and bought a pair of Sidi winter shoes for around $250. This was maybe 12 years ago when there weren't a lot of choices (I think maybe three companies made them). They don't keep my feet much warmer than the booties, but they sure are a lot more convenient. I commute a lot, so that's two times a day putting them on and taking them off. 

One important thing is to have room in the shoes for your foot to move around. Cramming your feet in shoes while wearing really thick socks is actually worse than wearing mid weight socks that give your feet room to wiggle. 

If its cold out, your feet are eventually going to get cold. Shoes or booties help, but I don't think there's any magic bullet that will keep your feet warm forever. Some of that depends on your tolerance to cold as well. I can ride for a couple hours without it bothering me too much. My wife -- about 25 minutes. 

Those North Wave shoes look really show boat. The marketing guys from Mavic must be moon lighting.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> I'm the guy who wraps aluminum foil around my toes that already have thick wool socks on. I then put on my shoes that have no vents and are full leather and cover them with thermal toe covers. I then put on winter shoe covers and then I cover those with rain proof shoe covers. I then put plastic breeze blocker shoe covers over the whole deal. I'm the guy that still gets cold toes after that.


Sounds like you're describing me. My feet are perpetually cold.


> So what about changing the shoe? How about not using a summer shoe and wrapping it up in endless stuff?


 Winter shoes are probably the best investment I've made in cycling. With regular shoes I can't go below 50° comfortably no matter how much I wrap them. 
I can go down to 32° comfortably with my winter shoes. Below that I'll stick on some toe warmers and then I'm good into the upper teen's/20's.


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

Take a look at the garneU winter shoes I posted about a few threads down. I am going to check them out tomorrow.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

FasterStronger said:


> Take a look at the garneU winter shoes I posted about a few threads down. I am going to check them out tomorrow.


Those are the shoes I have (Garneau Glacier) and referring to in my previous post. 
Where are you checking them out? They're discontinued.


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

Bummer - I was going to head down to a garneU store tomorrow and check them out. Guess I'll call first to be sure if they have them or not. 
I had seen lake on sale for 99 when they are typically mid to high 300's out here and upon going to the store told it was an error on their site. Thx fto maths heads up.

_Follow up to above:
_Just called my local garneau shop and they still have stock - so it may be worth your while looking for a pair.
Was also told they have a new model out or soon to be out.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Hotronic Ski boot warmers and some good boots with covers take me down to below zero fine, and I have problems with cold extremities before most. .


----------



## Blue Star (Jun 9, 2012)

I have the NW Artic (last year's spelling) with the spd sole and used it for commuting. I have a wide forefoot and am sensitive to cold (frost bite damage on toes of both feet). 

It's very warm and, as others have said, it's best to use a single pair of woolen socks and have enough room in them to move your toes and let your body temperate create an inner climate. It's rated to -20C but my use was between 5 and -5C with lots of cold winds. I did use them on several four hour country rides in below freezing temperatures and found them good. They are boots and feel like boots but I'm certainly pleased with them.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a pair of Sidi Hydro GTX boots for the road and they work okay down to about 32 F for a 1.5 hr ride. My Lake MTB boots are much warmer. Sidi does size their boots a bit larger to account for thick socks, Lake does not so you need to size up with Lake.


----------

